
Cloud 9 Online IDE Hacked (c9.io) - TeamMCS
&quot;Late last week, Cloud9 discovered that there was unauthorized access to some basic Cloud9 customer information for a small number of customers. Your name, email address, address, and phone number associated with the PayPal account you provided to us, along with that account’s PayPal UserID, may have been exposed.  Note that since Cloud9 does not have access to any of the payment information stored in your PayPal account, your PayPal payment information is not affected.<p>While your Cloud9 password was not affected, as a precaution, Cloud9 has expired your password.  The next time you attempt to login to your Cloud9 account, you will be prompted to reset your password and a password reset link will be sent via email. Cloud9 has also taken additional security precautions to prevent this from happening again.<p>I apologize for this inconvenience.<p>Ruben Daniels
CEO, Cloud9 IDE&quot;<p>This has yet to be mentioned on the company blog, but has been mailed out to effected customers.
======
freestockoption
I love Cloud9 for the web based dev environment. I mostly use the noncloud
version on my own dev box (which I can only get into with VPN). I do it mainly
because I don't want to pay $10/mo for an ide. I hope people's code are OK.

~~~
applecrazy
They also have a free plan where you get basic containers (from AWS, I think)
that sleep after 30 minutes of idle time. I've used these in the past to code
on Chromebooks and tablets.

